# fugue with anacrusis



## bachlover101 (7 mo ago)

does anyone know of any baroque fugues with an anacrusis in the theme?
thanks


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

bachlover101 said:


> does anyone know of any baroque fugues with an anacrusis in the theme?
> thanks


BWV 736 according to wiki


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Luchesi said:


> BWV 736 according to wiki


Yes, but it's a chorale prelude, not a fugue


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

That was quick. Thanks.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

The three-part fugue theme of BWV 882 starts on the anacrusis with a trill.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> The three-part fugue theme of BWV 882 starts on the anacrusis with a trill.


Thanks. This video approach is quite inventive;


----------



## bachlover101 (7 mo ago)

Thanks


----------

